
Boxee Welcomes FCC Rulemaking That Opens Door for Innovation - rkudeshi
http://blog.boxee.tv/2012/10/14/boxee-welcomes-fcc-rulemaking-that-opens-door-for-innovation/
======
brk
So how about some details around the solutions, time frames, etc?

This was disappointingly lacking any actual info. Just some 'we are happy the
FCC did something we like' empty words.

